# Gizmodo article... Uber Rating System Retaliation



## Flmarko (Jul 29, 2017)

Looks like big tech ezines catching wind of the craziness in the Uber rating system...

http://gizmodo.com/some-uber-drivers-are-changing-rider-ratings-in-retalia-1797597564/amp

Best is the screenshot middle of article where a driver sent in a screenshot requesting them to change a riders rating to 1 for "not tipping"......and they actually changed it.....LOL


----------



## prop (Jul 10, 2017)

That whole article is slamming us drivers. Too bad they didn't mention that we have to rate first and pax will 1* US out of retribution if we don't 5* them so the only way to down rate pax is to go back and change it later - even if our low rating was legit (like eating in the car!!!) and not cause they didn't tip. There was a post a few days ago for how we think they should change the system to work in the future and I went off on a tangent there lol.


----------



## Flmarko (Jul 29, 2017)

prop said:


> That whole article is slamming us drivers. Too bad they didn't mention that we have to rate first and pax will 1* US out of retribution if we don't 5* them so the only way to down rate pax is to go back and change it later - even if our low rating was legit (like eating in the car!!!) and not cause they didn't tip. There was a post a few days ago for how we think they should change the system to work in the future and I went off on a tangent there lol.


True..But my take on it was that it at least helps to shine a light on how arbitrary the rating system is in it's current form. Be it from driver to pax or vice versa...maybe Uber will start to listen to the Silicone Valley trade ezines and realize the current system is becoming the butt of jokes from all angles.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I have a better idea. Instead of playing this crazy game of rating wars, try just giving a good trip and let the ratings just happen. I hung around 4.93 to 4.95 for months. Could not climb my rating no matter what I did. Once I relaxed and quit obsessing my rating jumped to 4.97 to 4.99. I have 3200 trips and a 4.99 today. Just an idea that might help.


----------



## Flmarko (Jul 29, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I have a better idea. Instead of playing this crazy game of rating wars, try just giving a good trip and let the ratings just happen. I hung around 4.93 to 4.95 for months. Could not climb my rating no matter what I did. Once I relaxed and quit obsessing my rating jumped to 4.97 to 4.99. I have 3200 trips and a 4.99 today. Just an idea that might help.


Yeah..but if you're like one of the ones that only takes maybe 10 to 20 trips a week with an average of only half the people actually rating and you get even an average of 2 to 3% who leave a 1 star for something totally out of your control then you can be in serious deactivation territory...
Some people have invested a bit into driving for this company and hate to see it all thrown a way over of some arbitrary bs.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I am not "one of those guys". I drive 38 to 42 hours a week. Nights only. Downtown. Started 1-2017. 3200 trips. Currently at 4.99. Had been at 4.93 give or take for months. 

I get it. I have had 3s when they should have been 5s. All I am saying is that my rating jumped four months ago and has stayed up ever since....once I quit worrying about it. Drive safe.


----------

